# Opal White Bar Bald Head Birmingham Roller



## nOOb iHACK (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi, this is my first post. I paired up my Blue Bar Cock and Black Laced Hen baldies in hopes of producing Opal White bars. My question is, is it possible to produce white bars using these two rollers?


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

They are both absolutely stunning.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Oct 15, 2018)

Friend John said:


> They are both absolutely stunning.





cwebster said:


> Gorgeous birds!


Thank you both







I've read Angelfires blog on opal dominant and recessive but I guess I'll just wait to see what they produce... Cheers!


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Be sure to post the pictures here, you got me curious, and I bet they'll be very beautiful too.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Oct 15, 2018)

My hen has been sitting in the nest for a week now (exactly 7 days). I have yet to see any action as far as mating goes and no eggs... any ideas?


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Oct 15, 2018)

I want to follow up. I did get white bars out of them. It was after the 3rd clutch. They look laced though. The first 2 clutches were black.


----------

